# Anne Hathaway as Catwoman?!?!?



## turtlepunk (Aug 5, 2011)

ANNE HATHAWAY AS CAT WOMAN IN THE DARK KNIGHT RISES?!?!
eeewwww!! are you kidding me?!?!
am I the only one upset by this?

I like Anne Hathaway BUT NOT IN A ROLE LIKE THIS!


----------



## hoosier (Aug 5, 2011)

no worse than hallie berry. i also think that bane's mask looks like it should be in mortal kombat instead of batman


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 5, 2011)

lol so true!


----------



## hoosier (Aug 5, 2011)

but bad things can be said for the bane that was in batman and robin. he was just a dumb lacky for poison ivy when in the comic he actually had a lot of depth and character. comic movies are very very hit and miss especially with comic fans because they rarely follow the original plot line. but then again comics always come out with multiple story lines now so its impossible to follow anything anymore lol


----------



## Neeko (Aug 5, 2011)

Resident evil books were great, puzzles, suspense, look at the movies TRASH imo. Where can i see a trailer. Im just stoked there's another batman movie.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 5, 2011)

you can google it. i saw it on yahoo news a month or so ago. very quick and flashes from one scene to another so its a teaser and not really a trailer. and yeah resident evil movies are a joke lol


----------

